# Video of me hanging with the cordless Hilti screwgun, magazine, and extension.



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Using the Hilti SD 4500-A18 CPC Drywall Screwdriver, SMD 50 Screw Magazine, and SME Extension Tube. 

I'll take some better video soon including all my tricks for walls and ceilings. Please comment!






EDIT: I cannot use this thing all day and I'm a strong motherf#cker. This is about the third time I've used it in a year.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Makes sense doesnt it :thumbsup:. I have got a similar thing going on with my Makita. One thing though, whats the go with rail roading your butts?


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

gazman said:


> Makes sense doesnt it :thumbsup:. I have got a similar thing going on with my Makita. One thing though, whats the go with rail roading your butts?


I try to railroad all my garages :thumbsup: Start bazooka, go up, across, down, and cut.
Staggered butts in garages?


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

**** that gun is sweet. Keep the hangin videos comin man.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Not to take anything away from your video Checkers, here is the Makita in action for those that missed it.


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

What are yous gluing up with there Gaz? 

Cant say ive ever seen anyone do that before..


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Check out the last page of this.

http://www.gyprocktrade.com.au/Documents/GY411_April13_GTCcat_4pp.pdf


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

Wowee.. Next they will be trying to re-invent the pencil..


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

In another thread you said that you are "open to new ideas". Sausages are quicker and cleaner and there is no waste. :yes:
Give it a go, you wont go back.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> Not to take anything away from your video Checkers, here is the Makita in action for those that missed it.
> 
> 2012-04-17_09-41-33_365.mp4 - YouTube


"G'day mate, let's throw up some boards. You brought both drywall lifts, right?"

Fast forward 4 hours.....

"Sh!t mate, my balls are killing me from hanging these 37 meter long sheets all day"

"Yeah, but we got sexy screw guns and matching shirts so everything is aces"



And Checkers, your video made me want a set-up like that.


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

I keep those set ups far away from my screw guys (extensions anyways) unless you got an eagle eye and you can pick out a hanger casting a shadow it's best to be up there so you can see it. Experienced guys yeah but It still wouldn't interest me, obviously the shizz for you guys useing lifts though. Gaz that makita looks like an abomination lol (used them before not to bad just take some getting used too) check out the "normal" style cordless they recently came out with, I use it and its the bomb for anyone used to a regular gun.


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

And as far as the whole railroading thing goes....... That'd make for a big old one way ticket on the hack master express, far away from anyone I've ever associated with in drywalling in the 10 years I've been in it. There's always time to do a "proper" job, if you ain't got time you ain't got a job. Where I'm from anyways.


----------

